

Push-pull Functional Reactive Programming (2009) - tosh
http://conal.net/papers/push-pull-frp/

======
tel
This is one of my favorite papers by Conal Elliott. It demonstrates his core
technique of "denotational design via typeclass morphisms"[0] while solving
some relatively tough problems around the _meaning_ of FRP as it relates to
its efficient implementation.

[0] [http://conal.net/papers/type-class-
morphisms](http://conal.net/papers/type-class-morphisms)

